
Redditor discovers pywallet “mirror” on Sourceforge steals Bitcoin wallet files - pizza
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4e2bqy/warning_i_discovered_this_morning_that_the/
======
colanderman
Larger projects such as Firefox, Audacity, and OpenOffice maintain a trademark
to protect themselves from situations like this. Presumably SourceForge would
respond much more quickly to a trademark infringement notice sent by
registered mail. I wonder if the authors of pywallet could use this method?

------
nisa
It's still up:
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/pywallet/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/pywallet/)

Looks like someone faked a mirror.

------
nly
And judging by cryptedulls comment there, it wasn't the only dodgy copy
playing this game. Sad

Still, the library itself hasn't been updated since 2011.

